# Looking to Start a New Career



## Section VIII (Dec 9, 2015)

I'll be retiring from the USAF in April 2016 after 22+ years of honorable service (will be on Terminal Leave Feb 2016 and able to work full/part-time).

Looking for the Delaware area. I have my own gear/truck and very willing to start from the ground up (pun intended).


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 11, 2015)

Go get 'em!,,,,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## Section VIII (Feb 18, 2016)

Bonus: I have been working in the weather career field for my entire career and was a weather forecaster with 17 years experience forecasting. That's got to help when working outdoors....


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 18, 2016)

Section VIII said:


> Bonus: I have been working in the weather career field for my entire career and was a weather forecaster with 17 years experience forecasting. That's got to help when working outdoors....


There's enough guys that work outdoors already that want to tell you all day long that it's fixing to rain. 



Just funnin'. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Section VIII (Feb 18, 2016)

Brushpile said:


> There's enough guys that work outdoors already that want to tell you all day long that it's fixing to rain.
> 
> Just funnin'. Good luck to ya.




My knowledge is more of an advantage when planning/scheduling around bad weather several days to a week in advance.

I get that all the time. I'm able to take criticism while providing excellent customer service as well. 

Oh, and since I'm a veteran, businesses are eligible for a tax break.


----------



## Section VIII (May 9, 2016)

I'll be moving back up to Delaware by the end of this month.


----------



## Lake State Property (Sep 30, 2020)

Section VIII said:


> I'll be retiring from the USAF in April 2016 after 22+ years of honorable service (will be on Terminal Leave Feb 2016 and able to work full/part-time).
> 
> Looking for the Delaware area. I have my own gear/truck and very willing to start from the ground up (pun intended).


Still looking? I’m Stacy Blue with Lake State Property and Northern Tree & Landscaping. Relocated assistance available as well as housing. [email protected]. Our climbers make top dollar for the area.


----------



## Section VIII (Aug 11, 2022)

Still looking and would like to work in the Delaware (Kent County) area.


----------



## Section VIII (Aug 24, 2022)

No one hiring in the Delaware?!


----------

